# More Nice Thighs



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your picture looks like quesadillas to me but still yummy nonetheless.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Your picture looks like quesadillas to me but still yummy nonetheless.


Maybe that's what she said. I think she's always trying to confuse me about those food names.:biggrin2:


----------

